# Game 6: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns - 11/9



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 6: Thursday, November 9th, 8:30PM (PST - Arizona)*

TNT












*Dallas Mavericks* 
_*(0-4)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Harris*
<td>*Terry*
<td>*Stackhouse*
<td>*Nowitzki*
<td>*Dampier*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Johnson
<td>Buckner
<td>George
<td>Croshere
<td>Diop
</table>











@



*Phoenix Suns* 
_*(1-4)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Nash*
<td>*Barbosa*
<td>*Bell*
<td>*Marion*
<td>*Stoudemire*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Banks
<td>Rose
<td>Jones
<td>Diaw
<td>Thomas
</table>











*Suns Previous Game* 

Spurs 111 - Suns 106 (OT) 

Phoenix fans were heartbroken as the Suns allowed another evasive victory to slip through their fingers in the first overtime game of the season for both teams. The Suns nearly captured a win on San Antonio's home court, but fell short in the end of a hard fought team effort. Despite allowing Fabricio Oberto to go 11 of 11 from the floor, the Suns overall played solid defensively throughout regulation. However, once the Spurs were fired up the Suns were unable to get a few key stops. They were outrebounded by only two, which sadly has been more than one can ask for this season. The Suns were hurt by an inability to get to the free throw line, shooting just 4-6 from the charity stripe.

Amare Stoudemire was offensively unstoppable, but fouled out of the game in just 16 minutes. Leandro Barbosa and Raja Bell were both inserted into the starting lineup, and Bell broke out of his early season slump. This game still had ups and downs for Raja. He shot very well, hitting 5 of 8 threes and accumulating 20 points. He hit a clutch three pointer late in the game that brought the Suns very close to a W, but missed the go-ahead free throw that would have ended the game in regulation. Kurt Thomas played a brilliant game, continuing the start of a great campaign for him this season. Shawn Marion suffered again from the ailment known as "stand on the three point line for too long", and therefore ended up with just 8 points in 46 minutes. 16 rebounds are evidence of a solid effort on the boards, but if Shawn does not acclimate himself this season from the midrange offensively then the Suns will not get their full benefit out of him. He has grown content with shooting the three, and it is hurting the Suns offense. Love you Shawn, but it's true. Stevie Nash gave his customary 20 and 11.

*Mavericks Previous Game*

Clippers 103 - Mavericks 85 

Ouch! The Mavericks were outscored 60-35 by the Clippers in the second half.

*Game Notes* 

Good news will inevitably be reported for one of these teams, while the other will carry forward its depressing start to a season wrought with lofty expectations by the team and its fans. The Suns have the home court edge and are coming off a solid effort against the Spurs. Both teams are playing its second game in back-to-back nights, so fatigue will likely become a factor at some point during the game. A victory in the last of the playoff rematches for the Suns will require another solid team effort on the defensive end against Dirk and company. The Mavs have been struggling defensively, allowing opponents to shoot over 50% from the field. So as long as their shots are falling Phoenix should be able to pick up their second win of the season.

*Injuries* 

No injuries reported for the Suns. Josh Howard of the Mavericks sustained a second-degree ankle sprain and is expected to miss up to two weeks.


Vegas Odds
_Stations_

Favorite: PHO	
Point spread: -4½​

Go Suns!​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I feel the Suns will take this one. (I hope)

The Mavs are playing horrible, why the Suns are 
not finishing off games. So, I think tonight is the start
of a 3 game winning streak. =)

I also did some research, in 96-97 when the Suns started off
0-13, they still went on to win 40 games. So I think 50 games 
is going to happen. Once everything starts to click.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Oops, forgot to make the poll public this time. Anyways, I agree that the Suns'll take this one. I do think it'll be close though, a game a runs where the final run gets the win.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Marion will beast the Mavs.... YA HEARD


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

May the worst team lose!! :banana:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Why is Mavs 0-4? surpised... 

Oh well, we BETTER win this one.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Bell is out, Nash is questionable :|. Time to shine Diaw


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I picked Dallas by 15 or less. Most times, teams "find their way" when they play a team I like.

Miami/FSU did it against Va Tech which happened last yr (in football)

Only 2 I can remember haha,


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Bell is out, Nash is questionable :|. Time to shine Diaw



Bell out with a fractured spirit? (Missing the FT)


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bell out with a fractured spirit? (Missing the FT)


haha

He thought he broke a rib from the collision with Ginobilli, however the x rays came back negative but hes sitting. Nash hurt his hip or something in the first half. I think Nash will play, he better :biggrin: we need this win bad.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bell out with a fractured spirit? (Missing the FT)


I was so surprised... missed a game winning lay-up after hitting a heavily heavily heavily contested three point shot over the outstretched .... body of Manu Ginobili.

On the plus side, we can always call David Stern and have him investigate Popovich in hopes of finding out that he secretly tells his players to injure people who are playing well.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It's pretty sad when you know we completely suck *** but just get happy to see Amare dunk one time when he's wide open.

I'm getting sick of this team's bull****. It's endlessly frustrating that they continue to make the same mistakes over and over and over again. They don't seem to be learning a damn thing in these losses. Marion is in love with the three line and won't shoot from midrange. Diaw wants to be an outside shooter for some ******* reason and seems to have completely regressed to the day where he's terrified to shoot from within 10 feet. The Suns rarely have a single player even ATTEMPTING to get an offensive rebound. They foul like ****ing madmen. Gaaaaaaaaaaaah.

/whine

We need this game. COME ON DAMMIT!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Barbosa is simply amazing... Nice to see Rose playing pretty well... What's the deal with Nash turning the ball over so much?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****. Shawn Marion went HIGH over Dirk.

In****ingsane.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I picked Dallas by 15 or less. Most times, teams "find their way" when they play a team I like.
> 
> Miami/FSU did it against Va Tech which happened last yr (in football)
> 
> Only 2 I can remember haha,


Yeah, I guess we should of saw that coming. Every ****ing team
finds their 'touch' against us.

This is getting so ****ing old. Dick Bavetta needs to be fired. He's 
so far past his refereeing abilities it's sickening. I can't watch one ****ing
game where the refs don't **** it over. (against or for the Suns)

Thanks Stern, you really ****ed up basketball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Can we beat a Gasol-less Memphis Saturday?


Damn, after then we're off till Friday (Nov 17) when we play Philly.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Can we beat a Gasol-less Memphis Saturday?
> 
> 
> Damn, after then we're off till Friday (Nov 17) when we play Philly.


I'm still waiting for the Suns to play some defense. I can't wait
'till they do!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm still waiting for the Suns to play some defense. I can't wait
> 'till they do!



Then you might be waiting till these wave of players are gone haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it me, or does Boris look like he's going
to become another one of those "I got my money, I don't
care anymore" players? 

He has been horrible this season. He's still a little girl
when attacking the basket. Still giving up layups so he
can throw the ball to a 3pt shooter. And still hasn't been able
to get that shot consistently. 

If Suns don't win Saturday, I think I'll lay off from watching them for
a while. It's too rough on my heart.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey, who needs the Hawks pick for Oden (though it'd be out of range anyway..but ruins the joke) we may get him with our own!


I know, I know. Early. I just couldn't resist it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hey, who needs the Hawks pick for Oden (though it'd be out of range anyway..but ruins the joke) we may get him with our own!
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Early. I just couldn't resist it.


Joe that was the worse joke ever. I don't know why
I'm laughing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe that was the worse joke ever. I don't know why
> I'm laughing.


You're laughing, because deep down, you know it's funny. 


It also refers to defense. His defense is already insanely good. He wouldn't need an offensive game with us haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm depressed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm too numb and delirious to be, right now. I was pissed/depressed yesterday, though.



Man, I just remembered. I missed TNA tonight. Bah, have to catch a replay.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, what has happened to you guys...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm going to shoot up for the first time.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'm going to shoot up for the first time.


Haha actually I'm going to sit here and eat leftover pizza and post nonsense with you people all night. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, I want Pizza.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Man I'm sad  
We are due for a win streak lets go boys!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Man I'm sad
> We are due for a win streak lets go boys!




:cheers:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Where are the Suns?


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Maybe they are trying to match the Arizona Cardinals record?


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Man I'm sad
> We are due for a win streak lets go boys!


Let's hope its a 15+ win streak. I'll drink to that


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> Maybe they are trying to match the Arizona Cardinals record?



The Mavs are who we thought they were!


If you're gonna crown em, you crown their ***! *hits podium*


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I will say though on the plus side from last nights game.

It was a solid outing for Amare. 34 minutes, 16pts on 6 of 9 shooting, 8 boards iwth an assist and 2 steals. He did look a a little tired at times and seemd to have issue getting some passes from Nash, but it is nice to see him heading in the irght direction.

The other positive was getting to see Jalen contribute. A bunch of minutes with 9pts on 4 of 6 shooting. Plus gave us another reliable ball handler. I would like to see him get a string of games like this, but it looks positive so far.

And although he did not contribute offensively, it seemed like JR was the most efficent defender on Dirk all night!

And yes I know Diaw gets some flack, but his stat line was in line with what we should expect. 13pts, 4boards and 5 assists. Obviously needed just a little bit more out of him and for him to start taking some more shots with one or two more boards and assists, but at least it is headed in the right direction.

I think the glaring difference was the bench. Over the last 2 seasons we have become accustomed to the 8 man rotation all scoring in double figures, whereas last night the bench only contributed 12pts among the 4 guys who hit the floor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm, I guess you didn't see that press conf with Denny Green about the Bears few weeks ago?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Mike starts Kurt and Amare together.
That should be our starting lineup. Nash, Raja, Marion, Amare
Kurt. Diaw, Rose, LB, James, off the bench.

I'm telling you, that would work. That gives us defense, rebounding,
and offense. But of course, Mike probably won't do that because
that's not "small" enough. =(


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm, I guess you didn't see that press conf with Denny Green about the Bears few weeks ago?


I couldn't...not after watching that whole game. Like most people I didn't turn it off after the 3rd thinking it was in the bag.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> I couldn't...not after watching that whole game. Like most people I didn't turn it off after the 3rd thinking it was in the bag.




<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




I said this up there after you mentioned the Cards



> The Mavs are who we thought they were!
> 
> 
> If you're gonna crown em, you crown their ***! *hits podium*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


LOL


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LBOCE3eue3Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was great!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

omg, that Dennis Green clip was arguably the funniest thing ive seen all month.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I find it hilarious that 4 people voted for the Mavericks a day after the game was over. I've seen Mavs fans coming in and out of this thread. Sad. :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

That explains the loss.​


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Guys, it's early and you have GOT to get Amare 'in the mix'. Who started in his place last year?

Anyway ... I believe ALL of us basketball fans have our expectations too high too early in the game, especially those of us who had good seasons last year. I believe that after about 10 games, the guys will have a better feel and more of a chemistry for what their game is, and the flow will be smoother.

Would you have believed how Cat Mobley checked Dirk the other night? Do you think that will happen throughout the season ---- NO. (I'd be delighted if it did. )

Us Clipper fans don't have our star at full speed because he is just exhausted, but at least *I* know he'll be alright with a little less playing time, so I don't panic over Elton's lack of production.

I come here and make these comments because I like your team and always have, just can't pull for them against the Clippers.

But ... as long as Nash is in top form (and he is), the Suns will be alright.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I find it hilarious that 4 people voted for the Mavericks a day after the game was over. I've seen Mavs fans coming in and out of this thread. Sad. :biggrin:



Wow, what losers haha

People did that for the Louisville-Rutgers thread I made in the college football board. Don't see the point.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I find it hilarious that 4 people voted for the Mavericks a day after the game was over. I've seen Mavs fans coming in and out of this thread. Sad. :biggrin:


I was one... :angel: 

But why wasn't the thread closed after the game? Otherwise, it's just too hard not to play the odds when you can't lose. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> I was one... :angel:
> 
> But why wasn't the thread closed after the game? Otherwise, it's just too hard not to play the odds when you can't lose. :biggrin:



It wasn't closed because people might want to still talk about it.

I heard mods are suppose to be able to edit polls to close em, but I don't have the option for me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I was one... :angel:
> 
> But why wasn't the thread closed after the game? Otherwise, it's just too hard not to play the odds when you can't lose. :biggrin:


Why close the thread after the game? We still want to talk about it and stuff. 

Doesn't matter if I have the poll close after 1 day because everyone still voted within that time period.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm still waiting for the Suns to play some defense. I can't wait
> 'till they do!


You're going to have to wait a long time for that.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hey, who needs the Hawks pick for Oden (though it'd be out of range anyway..but ruins the joke) we may get him with our own!
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Early. I just couldn't resist it.


It's not that crazy. If they don't beat Memphis they might as well tank the season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sunsfan81 said:


> It's not that crazy. If they don't beat Memphis they might as well tank the season.



If they don't manage to beat Memphis, it might be a sign to
push the panic button. There is no reason for the Suns to lose against
the Grizzlies.........no reason.


----------

